# How to get something to sneeze



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

*How to get something to sneeze (spray water)*

I just bought an effects cd and one of them is a dog or wolf sneezing and I am looking into making something that will spray water. I don't want to soak them or anything, just a strong mist that will travel a few feet that works on air or something. Any ideas?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I wonder if you could hack a spray bottle to use an air source as opposed to using the built in trigger.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Never thought about it, let me go look at one and see.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Doesn't look like it, I found this on How Stuff Works. It would have to be pressed each time to make it spray. 
http://www.howstuffworks.com/question673.htm

Dang, like your thinking though. Thanks.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I am looking for something like this just to get you and idea of what I would like to do


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry, didn't work. Let me try this


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

NTX JK said:


> Dang, like your thinking though. Thanks.


Ok how about using a swiffer wet jet. Below is a link where someone used one to make a squirting blood effect. If you can come up with some sort of nozzle so that you get mist this might be a fairly cheap solution.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Special-FX:-Almost-free-Squirting-Blood-Effect/


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Or, go to the local 'goodwill' or used pawn shop and try to find an old carpet shampoo machine. They almost always have some sort of pump system set up in them to 'sneeze out' the cleaning solution. Maybe if you found one for cheap, you could 'hack' it.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If you have a compressor, you could use a venturi system to give a quick blast of mixed air and water. Otherwise why not go to a local scrapyard and pick up a windscreen washer assembly - cost about $15. Hook this up to a fine mister and to a 12V supply via a prop controller or whatever.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

NTX JK said:


> Sorry, didn't work. Let me try this


the way that prop works is that its mouth is sealed so that is can trap water inside and there is a air hose in the mouth

I use http://www.poweraire.com/vacuum-generators-series-inline-vacuum-ejector-c-36_232_569.html the first one at the top all you have to do is open the case and remove the fitting. (randyaz is the one that found this so all credit to him)


----------

